# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  قیمت لایسنس qt

## saleh.hi.62

کسی میدونه قیمت لایسنس qt چنده؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

رایگان هست.

----------


## saleh.hi.62

رایگان واسه LGPL 
منظور من commercial بود?

----------


## Nima_NF

تا زمانی که نسخه LGPL عرضه می شود چرا باید نسخه commercial را خریداری کرد ؟ قصد خاصی از خرید دارید ؟ (مثلا پشتیبانی 24/7)

دقت کنید که نسخه LGPL به شما اجازه می دهد برنامه را بفروشید (commercial) و سورس کد برنامه خود را هم منتشر نکنید،
 فقط اگر سورس کدهای خود کتابخانه ها و dll های Qt را تغییر دهید باید آن ها را منتشر کنید که معمولا نیاز به آن نیست.


در هر ضورت، تا چند ماه قبل بین 1500 تا 3000 دلار برای هر پلتفرم بود، برای windows / linux / CE / MAC OS  و ... هر کدام یک پلتفرم جداگانه هست و باید جداگانه خریداری کنید، یا یک نسخه چند هزار دلاری برای همه پلتفرم ها. در حال حاضر فقط باید به بخش support ایمیل بفرستید تا قیمت دقیق را بگویند.

----------


## saleh.hi.62

بازم ممنون دوست عزیز از راهنمایتون.
ولی تا اونجا که من میدونم تمام حرف richard stalman این بود که سورس باید ارائه بشه و این قانون برای GPL,LGPL,AFGPL برقرار.
چرا اینقد گرون؟!!!!!! این که 3 برابر قیمتvisual studio
اگه این جوری پس چه کسانی نسخه commercial رو میخرن؟
ًQT چه جوری پول در میاره؟
میشه بیشتر در این مورد توضیح بدین؟

----------


## Nima_NF

قیمت Qt برای قدرت و امکاناتش هست، تا ماه های قبل که برای کار تجاری باید یک لیسانس Qt خریداری می شد فقط شرکت هایی که کارهایشان درآمدزا بود از آن استفاده می کردند، اما در همین چند ماه اخیر Nokia آن را با لیسانس LGPL هم علاوه بر GPL عرضه کرد. هدف Nokia این بود که Qt"در همه جا" باشد خوب مطمئنا برای ما هم خبر شگفت انگیزی بود و اصلا انتظار چنین کاری را از nokia نداشتیم.

در حال حاضر اگر قرار نیست خود سورس کتابخانه Qt را تغییر دهید (که 99.99 %) نیاز نیست، همان رایگان LGPL کافی هست. تقریبا همه پروژه ها و کتابخانه های تجاری رایگان در اینترنت که با آن ها برنامه تجاری می نویسید از همین LGPL استفاده می کنند. (مانند wxwidgets و غیره)
تذکر: سورس کتابخانه با سورس برنامه شما فرق می کنند و این فرق GPL و LGPL هست.


برای اطلاعات بیشتر به بخش  license سایت Qt بروید.




> اگه این جوری پس چه کسانی نسخه commercial رو میخرن؟


افرادی مثل Google که google earth را تولید می کنند و احتمالا خود Qt را نیز دستکاری می کنند.

----------


## saleh.hi.62

آقا اگه این جوری ما باید یک جنبش را بندازیم برای جا انداختن QT توی کشور.

چون واقعا حرف نداره 

به نظر من حالا که رایگان از delphi , .net بهتره برای کار.

فقط ای کاش زبونهای دیگه رو هم داخل خود qtcreator قرار میدادن.

شما میدونین چرا این کارو نکردن ؟ دلیل خاصی داره؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> به نظر من حالا که رایگان از delphi , .net بهتره برای کار.


در دلفی، برنامه نویس میتونه بجای استفاده از کتابخانه VCL که مختص ویندوز هست، از کتابخانه CLX استفاده کنه که یک Wrapper برای Qt هست، و تحت ویندوز و لینوکس کار میکنه. البته فقط در دلفی های نسخه 6 و 7 این کتابخانه وجود داره. در نسخه بعدی دلفی (دلفی 2011) یک راهکار جدید برای این منظور ارائه میشه. دات نت یک پلت فرم نرم افزاری گسترده هست، در حالی که Qt فقط یک کتابخانه از کنترل های ویژوال هست. نهایتا میشه Qt را با بخش کوچکی از دات نت مثل دامنه WinForms مقایسه کرد، نه با کل دات نت. نکته آخر هم اینکه، از آنجایی که Qt برای حفظ قابلیت Cross-platform خودش از مکانیزم های اختصاصی خودش برای رسم کنترل ها استفاده میکنه، رابط های کاربر ساخته شده توسط آن در سکوهایی مثل ویندوز چندان ظاهر رابط های کاربر Native آن سکوها را ندارند. پس کاربرد Qt در پروژه وابسته به نوع پروژه و نیازهای آن پروژه هست، و نمیشه Qt را به عنوان یک راه حل مطلق برای همه پروژه ها معرفی کرد، و سایر کتابخانه ها را از دور رقابت خارج کرد.

----------


## The DAGON

> دات نت یک پلت فرم نرم افزاری گسترده هست


 دات نت مگه فریم ورک نبود؟




> در حالی که Qt فقط یک کتابخانه از کنترل های ویژوال هست


پس این امکانات ارتباط با شبکه و ... چی هستند؟

البته من زیاد تو این زمینه وارد نیستم واسم سوال شده بود،گفتم بپرسم که ندونستنش عذاب اوره.

----------


## حامد مصافی

> دات نت یک پلت فرم نرم افزاری گسترده هست، در حالی که Qt فقط یک کتابخانه از کنترل های ویژوال هست. نهایتا میشه Qt را با بخش کوچکی از دات نت مثل دامنه WinForms مقایسه کرد، نه با کل دات نت.


کنترل های بصری در مجموعه ای با نام QtGui که ماژولی از Qt هستند قرار دارند؛ ماژول های دیگری مانند QtNetworkو QtOpenGLو QtCoreو QtSql و ... نیز در Qt موجودند.

----------


## saleh.hi.62

> در حالی که Qt فقط یک کتابخانه از کنترل های ویژوال هست. نهایتا میشه Qt را با بخش کوچکی از دات نت مثل دامنه WinForms مقایسه کرد، نه با کل دات نت.


جناب کشاورز منو ببخشید که اینو میگم ولی فکر میکنم اگه یه کم بیشتر در مورد QT  تحقیق کنین  هرگز اونو با winform  مقایسه نمیکنین.
همین جور که دوست عزیز *Nima_NF* اشاره کردن google earth نرم افزار کمی نیست که با qt نوشتن. یا KDE که یه چیز فوق العاده هستش!



یکی از دلایلی که من هرگز   .NET ,DELPHI , WINDOWS   کار نمیکنم اینه که نمیخوام دست رنج دیگران رو بدون رضایت اونها استفاده کنم.حقیقتش نه من و نه هیچ کسی تو ایران پول واسه ایجور چیزا نداره بده! 

بجاش LINUX   PYTHON    QT

اینارو ببینین :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLbO7...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVzzF...e=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U05iuHL2b9M&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBAWUQWu7bw&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1S4y...e=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN8is...e=channel_page



*Popular examples of applications which use Qt include:*
 
Adobe Photoshop Album, an image organizing application[26]Avidemux, a Free Software program designed for multi-purpose video editing and processing, has a Qt frontend since version 2.4Doxygen, an API document generatorEmergent (software), a neural network simulator.Freemat, a free numerical computing environment and programming languageGadu-Gadu, a popular Polish instant messaging clientGoogle Earth, a 3D map programImageVis3D, a volume ray-casting applicationKDE, a popular desktop environment for Unix-like operating systems
KDELibs, a library base for many KDE applications including Amarok, K3b, KDevelop and KOfficeLast.fm Player, the desktop client for the popular internet radio and music community websiteLaunchy, the open source keystroke launcher for WindowsLMMS, a free open source sequencer and software synthesis packageLyX, a GUI frontend to LaTeXMathematica, Linux and Windows versions use Qt for the GUI front-endMixxx, cross-platform open source DJ mixing softwareMotorola A760, uses Qt/Embedded in its UIMuseScore, a WYSIWYG graphical music notation editorMythTV, an open source digital video recorderPsi, an instant messaging client for XMPPQuantum GIS, a free desktop GISScribus, a desktop publishing applicationSkype, a P2P VOIP application[27]SMPlayer, a multiplatform multimedia player front-end for MPlayer.TeamSpeak, cross-platform voice communication softwareThere, Alpha Version UI uses QT, an online virtual world.Tlen.pl, a popular Polish instant messaging clientTOra, a database administration tool[28]VirtualBox, a PC virtualization applicationVisIt, an interactive parallel visualization tool for viewing scientific dataVisTrails, a scientific workflow management and visualization systemVLC Media Player, an open source media player, Qt frontend since version 0.9Xconfig, Linux Kernel configuration tool

----------

